# Monster bows releases a new bow: the Lycan



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

this is a morph bow...currently you can take our Lycan kit and change your phoenix or dragon bow into a recurve and back again...

this is a pic of the prototype...production models will be out in about 2 months...current bow is about 60in the production bows will be 55 to 57 in ...with its own riser...but for now you can morph your current monster bow

pic shows a phoenix morphed into a Lycan...

:thumbs_up


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Can you fit ILF limbs?

Opps just been to Monster forum and answered my own question. Yes.

Can you adjust the poundage and tiller? and is this done on the 'compound' limb bolts? and what type of limb centering do you have for the ILF limbs?
What would be the lenght of the bow with a Dragon riser and a pair of 'long' ILF limbs?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ILF limbs have a tapered front end and we use that taper to locate. ILF limbs also have a "button" in the limb about 3" up from the limb bolt. This goes all the way through the limb and sticks out the bottom of the limb. On the bottom side, there's a small dovetail for locating and also a spring loaded detent button. We DO locate off the dovetail but do NOT use the detent button. The detent button is used by the shooter to hold the limb in place while unstrung.

As far as draw weight and tiller goes, yes, it is still adjustable using the limb bolts.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Now thats PURTY!!! When will the Lycan be available(sp)?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

about 2 months...


----------



## CxT (Oct 31, 2007)

jerrytee said:


> Can you fit ILF limbs?
> 
> Opps just been to Monster forum and answered my own question. Yes.
> 
> ...


19"ish for the phoenix riser, total lengths 60-64"
25" for the dragon riser, 66-70"

long limbs on dragon would sit at 70"

well they should be at least xD


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great i like the camo on the riser


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

archerykid12 said:


> looks great i like the camo on the riser


there will be other options offered...and powdercoating

Mikie


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Just in time.....*

I was planning on picking up a LH recurve this year. There is a group of us that plan to whack a whitetail with a recurve before we pull out the speedsters. Do you have LH?:darkbeer:

Here is an official order ..... "I want one" 
.


----------



## oneida (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm new to this. What's brand is ILF? Have shot recurves ,longbows, and compounds too many years to count. I've thought about doing this.


----------



## oneida (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

ILF - International Limb Fit

It's an "unofficial" standard for limbs mounting to a handle or riser in competition traditional archery. It's since migrated over to all forms of traditional gear just because it gives you the ability to mix and match limbs not only from the same mfr but from others as well.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> this is a morph bow...currently you can take our Lycan kit and change your phoenix or dragon bow into a recurve and back again...
> 
> this is a pic of the prototype...production models will be out in about 2 months...current bow is about 60in the production bows will be 55 to 57 in ...with its own riser...but for now you can morph your current monster bow
> 
> ...


Very nice great idea for sure


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob did a good job on that one...Lyle


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like the thinking outside of the box on this one. Guys you created a superb way for those who love thier risers as well as compoun and recurves. No need to change familiar feeling of that hand hold anymore. 


Very nice and ingenious. Not sure which Bob came up with that but Hunting Hippie done did good creating this beast!!!!!!!!!!

One thing I noticed is the grip, what are the plans there? Not the traditional grip I have seen from you guys.

Now how long till the longbow version?


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Man i want one to lefty of course :wink:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

What the @#*%!!*#. Talk about an innovative company. the big Math*** has nothing on MBI. Sure Matt had string suppressors, cobra cam, perimeter weighting yada yada yada. MBI started with no cams, true center shot, adjustability/flexibility that makes a yoga instructor look stiff and now....no cams, no cables, and a complete shape shifter of a bow. What next??? riser-less bows? You guys take the cake.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ClaytonLJ said:


> Bob did a good job on that one...Lyle



bob who????did a good job on what????

you wouldnt be trying to ....nahhh not you..never mind,,,,if i think it i will just have to pm a mod...you know how that is...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

P'duck said:


> I really like the thinking outside of the box on this one. Guys you created a superb way for those who love thier risers as well as compoun and recurves. No need to change familiar feeling of that hand hold anymore.
> 
> 
> Very nice and ingenious. Not sure which Bob came up with that but Hunting Hippie done did good creating this beast!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


the bow came from the efforts of mike schuch, and Jim belcher of Belcher bows......

no bob in either of those companies....


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

rogbo said:


> What the @#*%!!*#. Talk about an innovative company. the big Math*** has nothing on MBI. Sure Matt had string suppressors, cobra cam, perimeter weighting yada yada yada. MBI started with no cams, true center shot, adjustability/flexibility that makes a yoga instructor look stiff and now....no cams, no cables, and a complete shape shifter of a bow. What next??? riser-less bows? You guys take the cake.



think invisable...:wink:


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

I hope that bow comes in ASAT:tongue:


----------



## BowSniper (Feb 7, 2004)

That is the perfect addition to my Monster Bows Phoenix. I want it in the longbow version. Once again, great thinking guys!

BowSniper


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bowhunter3762 said:


> I hope that bow comes in ASAT:tongue:


do you know anyone doing ASAT???


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

1 guy is close so he says on working out the details


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bowhunter3762 said:


> 1 guy is close so he says on working out the details


keep me posted because your not the first person that has asked about that pattern:thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

BowSniper said:


> That is the perfect addition to my Monster Bows Phoenix. I want it in the longbow version. Once again, great thinking guys!
> 
> BowSniper


it is all in the works :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



Mikie Day said:


> keep me posted because your not the first person that has asked about that pattern:thumbs_up


will do & yes a long bow set up would be sweet. I love my GM with TT gen2 longbow limbs.
John


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

If we get the lycan, will we be able to convert it to lever action?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

We will be offering the Lycan specifically as both with the ability to move back and forth easily. Mikie stated about 10-15 minutes but I would say closer to 5 minutes.

As has been stated already, we are in the process of finalizing pricing and getting it posted up. Probably about a week out.


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

I was referring to Bob Beneteu (spelling?), Bowbob? I thought he was the new products guy for your company. Lyle


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

huntinghippie said:


> We will be offering the Lycan specifically as both with the ability to move back and forth easily. Mikie stated about 10-15 minutes but I would say closer to 5 minutes.
> 
> As has been stated already, we are in the process of finalizing pricing and getting it posted up. Probably about a week out.


Would it be possible to order the Lycan, with the ability to move back and forth, plus a Phoenix riser so that I could have a large range of length options plus a compound and a recurve at the same time? If so, that would be awesome!

Also, what is the IBO speed on the newer generation of the Phoenix? Thanks!!


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Clayton,

Nope, your info is incorrect, which is surprising considering how closely you have followed Monster over the last few years. :wink: Bob never did have that role. Regardless, Bob is no longer associated in any way with Monster Bows and hasn't been for quite a while.

I hope this clears up any confusion you may have had.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

DH,

The Phoenix IBO's at 300 fps.

As for the finished length of the Lycan, that has been settled yet. regardless, short, med, and long ILF limbs are readily available from many sources, as well as us. That gives you a good range of length choices. You could buy both bows (which is what it sounds like you are asking) and the parts would easily swap back and forth between them.

The Lycan concept allows us to sell the Morph kit to anyone who has a Phoenix or Dragon, to turn their compound into a traditional bow. The Lycan will also be available as a takedown recurve by itself with an option to also buy the components to convert that to a compound.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

huntinghippie said:


> We will be offering the Lycan specifically as both with the ability to move back and forth easily. Mikie stated about 10-15 minutes but I would say closer to 5 minutes.
> 
> As has been stated already, we are in the process of finalizing pricing and getting it posted up. Probably about a week out.


10 or 15 minutes for me....a small child can do it in about 5...:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



huntinghippie said:


> DH,
> 
> The Phoenix IBO's at 300 fps.
> 
> ...


Ok as far as ILF choices from you would be what? glass wood,carbon wood, carbon foam so on so fourth. Also will they be painted coated or just the standard metallic gray?
Thanks
John


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bowhunter3762 said:


> Ok as far as ILF choices from you would be what? glass wood,carbon wood, carbon foam so on so fourth. Also will they be painted coated or just the standard metallic gray?
> Thanks
> John


Carbon / wood


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ClaytonLJ said:


> I was referring to Bob Beneteu (spelling?), Bowbob? I thought he was the new products guy for your company. Lyle



well now you know so you can quit following me all over making references to someone you know is no longer involved with the company...


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Would you be willing to fire a 5 gpp arrow at 30'' draw out of the phoenix with the morph kit? You have some very good speed now, i'm curious to see how fast it would be with a light arrow 220 plus is my bet, probably even faster than that.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...I need one of these for Carp'n. :wink:


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Carp'n?? I need one for everything lol!


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

great idea there:thumbs_up


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool Mike and Mikie.:thumbs_up

Guess I can look forward to shooting one at LGC this year.:darkbeer:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Why yes.... yes, you can. :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

oh yeah:thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

for everyone that has been email/pm'ing me...pricing and other info should be anytime....we will have it posted on our sight

thanks :thumbs_up

Mikie


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

A great idea, can't wait to see the other new models coming.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

awesome looking bow


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

That is really innovative! Like the TC Encore of the bow world... talk about a niche' We need to talk about a review on Addix ....


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Speaking of Carp'n, what's the expected release date of the Cracken?


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

> Bob did a good job on that one...Lyle





> I was referring to Bob Beneteu (spelling?), Bowbob? I thought he was the new products guy for your company. Lyle


I wish the mods would filter this kind of stuff, i realize it's tough not knowing the whole story behind it but, there's a couple of this guys that from pure lack of knowledge and stupidity that follow these threads to make statements to stir the pot, they already know the answer and the situation behind it as it has been posted and well documented on the MBI and other websites, so making these comments only proves to me how childish you are and that I thought there was a restriction on age and that 12 year olds needed permission from an adult.

This thread is interesting and a great design on a new product I just am sick at seeing this digs all the time, you leave the people of MBI no choice but to defend them selves which can have them warned of banned.

Whether they pay as a sponser for AT or not shouldn't make them have special rules on what they can do or say to other members of AT.

I think by now we are all aware of the Joe's and Lyle's motive and it's getting a bit old.....

my 2 cents

Kevin


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I am extremely impressed with the decision to set the bow up to use ILF mounting limbs. That was the true shortfall of the Hoyt recurve. I always have thought PSE was crazy not to release a camo X Factor setup for high tech recurve markets. This is going to be a big segment of recurve archery and they have the good sense to go after it. With that system the limb attachment is a snap and you can buy those high dollar laminated limbs and get some top end speed and smooth drawing. Get the kit go shopping for the top of the line limbs have it all dipped to match and bingo. Great job guys.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

What will that bow cost? It looks sweet.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

We are working on options, configs, and pricing right now. We hope to have everything nailed down and posted on the website this week yet. Keep an eye on the website for the update.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

will do i cant wait
john


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

Mike:

You guys have it going on !!!!!!!

Sweet looking !!!!

Shawn


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Lets keep this one up top. Also any clue when i can put mitts on one of them bad boys? :tongue:
John


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm supposed to head over to my limb supplier today to work out the details (limb options, pricing, and delivery). Then I can finalize things on my side and we can post all that info.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

last ? i promise Will we be able to buy just the riser?
Thank You again time
John


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bowhunter3762 said:


> last ? i promise Will we be able to buy just the riser?
> Thank You again time
> John


that is a good question...we are working out all the details ...

Mikie


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



Mikie Day said:


> that is a good question...we are working out all the details ...
> 
> Mikie


Ok cool 
Thanks again for your time
John


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Now that you have the new prototype, when will all the ppl that have the phoenix and are waiting for new limb's be resolved ??? - kinda hard to swap out when still waiting for new limb's over 6 months now ???
Great looking bow but will kinda be hard to shoot with no limbs.....


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I have no idea what you are talking about or who you are? I just went back through all of our bow orders for the last 2 years and there's nobody that resembles your name and is from Ontario. Nobody with that name PERIOD! LOL All limb issues were the result of a bad supplier (no longer a supplier for us)and have been taken care of quite a while ago. If you have a Phoenix and you have an issue with it, I suggest you contact us directly rather than hijacking a thread that has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

MLabonte said:


> Now that you have the new prototype, when will all the ppl that have the phoenix and are waiting for new limb's be resolved ??? - kinda hard to swap out when still waiting for new limb's over 6 months now ???
> Great looking bow but will kinda be hard to shoot with no limbs.....


send me your contact information and the serial number from your bow please

and if you have it the invoice number or credit card ref number you used ...If you used a CC...and also the person you delt with ...

if this is a oversight we will resolve it (but like mike said all claims that were turned in have been resolved)

Thank you
Mike Day


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

Let me just say that I handle ALL of the orders and ordering of parts and warranty issues and have NEVER heard of that name. Everything is enterded into the computer at the time it's ordered and I have NOTHING. 

Like Mikie said...please sen me your serial # and possibly any E-mails or PM's that may have been sent regarding this issue and I will look back into it. I've never even remotely heard of you.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

MLabonte said:


> Now that you have the new prototype, when will all the ppl that have the phoenix and are waiting for new limb's be resolved ??? - kinda hard to swap out when still waiting for new limb's over 6 months now ???
> Great looking bow but will kinda be hard to shoot with no limbs.....


sent you a pm also and still waiting to hear back with your information.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stealthshooter (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice looking bow guys!!


Stealth


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ok, mr. ML is not responding so I would guess he is trolling monster bows and should be reported to the admin before something else gets out of controll

Mikie


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Stealthshooter said:


> Nice looking bow guys!!
> 
> 
> Stealth


Thanks SS:thumbs_up


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

ttt any word on price?


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Our limb supplier was not availabel for a few days and that pushed our timeline back a bit. We now have pricing from them and should be able to finalize all options and pricing by this weekend. We will update the thread at that time. Check back....


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

MLabonte said:


> Now that you have the new prototype, when will all the ppl that have the phoenix and are waiting for new limb's be resolved ??? - kinda hard to swap out when still waiting for new limb's over 6 months now ???
> Great looking bow but will kinda be hard to shoot with no limbs.....



still no word from you...if you were so upset about your situation I would think you would take the opportunity to contact one of us to resolve this..I am betting there never was anything to resolve

Mike


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont even shoot recurve bows, and I still want one of these. The guys at Monster Bows are certainly innovators. I like where things are headed. :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

1cbr_guy said:


> I dont even shoot recurve bows, and I still want one of these. The guys at Monster Bows are certainly innovators. I like where things are headed. :wink:


thanks todd...and with the new relationship with gulf coast archery it is only going to get better :thumbs_up


----------



## john5 (Mar 15, 2007)

*lycan*

The phoenix is one awesome bow and with the addition of the lycan the options are now endless.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

john5 said:


> The phoenix is one awesome bow and with the addition of the lycan the options are now endless.:thumbs_up


wait till you see what is around the corner-with the new business relationship with gulf coast archery the options are truely endless...:thumbs_up


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

You guys are on top of it Mikie. Now that you are announced you working with Gulf Coast Archery. Man all I can say is you guys got it going on. Keep up the great work. :thumbs_up You can bet those bows will be out of this world. :darkbeer:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome work guys... oops and gals:thumbs_up.

Cant wait to get my hands on a set of laminated cocobolo power limbs. It will complete my already awesome Phoenix.

BTW is Jim doing any hiring :rock: 

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## MrsHippi (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL...Bob...You know....he might be.:teeth: Things are really ramping up fast for both our companies.:cheers: I anticipate we're both gonna need quite a few employees here very soon. :wink:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

upserman said:


> Awesome work guys... oops and gals:thumbs_up.
> 
> Cant wait to get my hands on a set of laminated cocobolo power limbs. It will complete my already awesome Phoenix.
> 
> ...



I'm holding out for the coco limbs myself before ordering up a dragon and upgrading thelimbs on my phoenix


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that is true jen...employees without egos...:wink:


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

MrsHippi said:


> LOL...Bob...You know....he might be.:teeth: Things are really ramping up fast for both our companies.:cheers: I anticipate we're both gonna need quite a few employees here very soon. :wink:


Let me know when your excepting applications.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

gshed said:


> Let me know when your excepting applications.


will you bring snacks....


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

Mikie Day said:


> will you bring snacks....


You had to ask! Its been awhile i'll get some out to Jen this week.:darkbeer:


----------



## Shokatsu (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you guys going to get any YouTube vids of this bad boy in action? What an amazing bow! Great work. 

-Shok


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Good idea.... I will work on that.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

gshed said:


> You had to ask! Its been awhile i'll get some out to Jen this week.:darkbeer:


lol, i only ment if you were hired...lol...


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

Mikie Day said:


> lol, i only ment if you were hired...lol...


You bet. But till then. LOL :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Just so everyone knows.... we're waiting on final pricing for the ILF limb sets/options. As soon as I can, we'll update everyone.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

It just keeps getting better and better.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

